# R.I.P. Michael Park (Markko Martin's CO-Driver)



## AriciU (Jun 4, 2005)

Rest in peace Michael! http://rally.racing-live.com/en/ind...m/en/headlines/news/detail/050918123057.shtml

Very shocked to see you can still die in today's WRC cars


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Say it ain't so


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

AriciU said:


> Very shocked to see you can still die in today's WRC cars


I'm still waiting for a horrific, crowd-shattering wreck, something similar to the infamous 1955 Lemans disaster.

The way the fans line the course just amazes me, I can't believe it hasn't happened yet.

Ed


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Godspeed.

Quite sobering. Of course, a perhaps morbid curiousity makes me wonder how it happened. Intrusion into the cockpit? Or what?

Either way, hopefully they'll learn something and improve the cars.

But like Ed says, the fans are precariously close. It does seem like a matter of time before something bad happens. Hopefully not.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

racerdave said:


> Godspeed.
> 
> Quite sobering. Of course, a perhaps morbid curiousity makes me wonder how it happened. Intrusion into the cockpit? Or what?
> 
> ...


everything I have read says they hit a tree. I also noticed that during the early stages they showed some in-car footage of Martin's car and it appeared that Park was not wearing any sort of head and neck restraint. I know it would make the co-driver's job a bit tough, but it might be what caused the fatality. :dunno: Just an observation!

RIP


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

they hit a tree at high speed directly impacting the area where he was seated  , unfortunate  but not surprising :dunno:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Godspeed.
> 
> Quite sobering. Of course, a perhaps morbid curiousity makes me wonder how it happened. Intrusion into the cockpit? Or what?
> 
> Either way, hopefully they'll learn something and improve the cars.


It's just physics, no race car (no matter how strong) is a match for an unyielding tree and no human body is designed to withstand that kind of deceleration - remember, all the internal organs, including the brain, continue to move within the body in the direction of travel at whatever speed is accumulated at impact.

Sad, very sad, he leaves a wife and two kids. So young, too.

Ed


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Can't tell from the pic how bad the front-right is damaged, but the cell is looking kinda intact.


----------



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

EdCT said:


> I'm still waiting for a horrific, crowd-shattering wreck, something similar to the infamous 1955 Lemans disaster.
> 
> The way the fans line the course just amazes me, I can't believe it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Ed


 Its happened before and is bound to happen again. But if you think WRC crowds are crazy watch the baja 1000.

Theres a video of it but I dont feel any need to post it as such stuff disgusts me.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Just watched the Rally GB coverage last night, and what a sad finish. I wonder if Markko Martin will even return to rallying? It's hard to believe he'll ever again be able to drive with 100% commitment with this terrible incident always in the back of his mind. 

I agree as well about the spectators at some of the rallies. I really can't believe people pack in at the outside of turns like they do.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Looks like he had a few lives:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Whoa, that's a serious wreck. :yikes:


----------

